# My New Holland practice cook



## Rich Decker (Aug 21, 2006)

Last week in Bel Air MD,  I practiced for new Holland here are a few pictures.

http://www.lostnationvt.com/belair06.htm


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 21, 2006)

Great looking food as usual Rich!!  Good luck in New Holland!


----------



## Finney (Aug 21, 2006)

Good pics Rich.


----------



## Rich Decker (Aug 21, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> nice pics rich but where's the pic of my dog?
> 
> see you this weekend.   [smilie=rlp_smilie_242.gif]




Brian, I thought it was your dog getting it's a$$ kicked by little three pound Stella, the killer mini toy poodle. Good thing big dogs are even regular size dogs tolerate her, she can be mean.

See you next weekend.

PS  what kind of liqueur gives the worst hangovers, we'll have to take some down to Chris 1237 site


----------



## Finney (Aug 21, 2006)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":3n18ib86]nice pics rich but where's the pic of my dog?
> 
> see you this weekend.   [smilie=rlp_smilie_242.gif]




Brian, I thought it was your dog getting it's a$$ kicked by little three pound Stella, the killer mini toy poodle. Good thing big dogs are even regular size dogs tolerate her, she can be mean.

See you next weekend.

PS  what kind of liqueur gives the worst hangovers, *we'll have to take some down to Chris 1237 site*[/quote:3n18ib86]

Chris is way too young for you to give him booze... unless you like a jail cell.  lol


----------



## Finney (Aug 21, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure his parents will be there.

If you ever want to bring me booze...................................... feel free.


----------



## Rich Decker (Aug 21, 2006)

Brian make a note of that, we need bourbon and wine coolers. The cheapest stuff in the liqueur store will do.


----------



## chris1237 (Aug 21, 2006)

Great pics as usual Rich. My mom will be there my will only be there. My dad will be working. So youll only have to get her drunk  . Rich you could give some to me and since youll be in jail I might have a better chance of winning    Hope to meet both of you there. Should be alot of fun and the weather looks good too.

Chris


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 21, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Great pics as usual Rich. My mom will be there my will only be there. My dad will be working. So youll only have to get her drunk  . Rich you could give some to me and since youll be in jail I might have a better chance of winning    Hope to meet both of you there. Should be alot of fun and the weather looks good too.
> 
> Chris


----------



## WalterSC (Aug 21, 2006)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> Last week in Bel Air MD,  I practiced for new Holland here are a few pictures.
> 
> Nice job there Rich , everything looked great!!!!


----------



## Rich Decker (Aug 22, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> My mom will be there my will only be there. My dad will be working. So youll only have to get her drunk  . Rich you could give some to me and since youll be in jail I might have a better chance of winning
> 
> Chris



Chris do you really think the cops I've been feeding for the past 4 years, who 2 years ago gave me a ride to the beer store, cause I been drinking, would through me in jail. I was also thinking of bringing some scantly clad girls over to maybe show you thier tattoos but I guess you are jail bate..Note to self take girls over to Brian site. I'm thinking of a Clonesickle.


----------

